# désormais / d'ores et déjà / dorénavant?



## mickaël

Bonjour, buenas tardes,

Est-ce que "ahora" seul peut avoir le sens de "désormais" comme notre "maintenant" ?
Ou bien faut-il impérativement l'employer dans l'expression "_(de ahora) en adelante" _?

Merci par avance.


----------



## carmolillas

ahora c'est maintenant. Si tu veux dire désormais:
de ahora en adelante
a partir de ahora
a partir de este momento
desde este momento


----------



## mickaël

Entendu, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Luis_A

Hola:
¿Puede usarse "désormais" para añadir énfasis? El contexto es el siguiente, donde no tiene mucho sentido la traducción literal del término:
"Mais assez paradoxalement, celles-ci sont plus faciles á appliquer désormais que les normes constitutionnelles" 
Si de mi dependiera, diría: 
"Mas paradojalmente, éstas son más fáciles de aplicar que las mismas normas constitucionales"
Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No veo porque la traducción literal te molesta: _pero, paradójicamente, de ahora en adelante éstas son más fáciles de aplicar que las mismas normas constitucionales._ El _désormais_, siendo un adverbio modifica el verbo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Luis_A

Bonne soir, buenas tardes.
La verdad es que la traducción literal que propones se ajusta bien al sentido de la que propuse, y es más fiel al texto. Te lo agradezco mucho.
Perdona mi ignorancia, pero ¿cómo es eso de que el adverbio modifica al verbo?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir

En realidad puede también modificar un adjetivo, e incluso otro adverbio. Pero como lo indica el propio nombre: ad+verb(io) su función principal es la de modificar el verbo:
- j´ai faim. J´ai *très* faim
- cette voiture est belle. Cette voiture est *très* belle
- j´ai envie d´aller au cinéma. J´ai *très peu* envie d´aller au cinéma.

Espero haber contestado a tu pregunta. Si te quedan dudas, no vaciles en preguntar

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Luis_A

Bonne nuite:
Merci beaucoup, Cintia, c´est claire la explication.
Au revoir.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Je fais remonter ce fil, parce que ce n'est pas encore tout à fait clair dans ma caboche.  

Dans ces exemples, qui ont un sens proche de désormais, est-ce que je peux utiliser "ahora" :

_1) J'ai bien travaillé mes leçons, maintenant, je suis prêt. _
_2) Maintenant, passons à cet exercice._ 


Merci !


----------



## ena 63

hola:
en 1. me suena mejor "ya" y en 2. "ahora"


----------



## ena 63

pero en las dos, yo diría que "ahora" es correcto, pero en la 1. con una entonación especial en ahora


----------



## mickaël

De acuerdo, está vez espero que sea bueno. 

Muchas gracias otra vez ena.


----------



## pacobabel

yo también creo que ahora puede tener en español el sentido de "de ahora en adelante", en ciertos contextos, claro. se me ocurre:

parece demostrado que el influjo del hombre es decisivo sobre la evolución del cambio climático. ahora (=a partir de ahora, de ahora en adelante, desde ahora) los gobiernos no podrán escudarse en los argumentos de científicos que lo presentaban como una consecuencia exclusiva de los cambios cíclicos del clima planetario.


----------



## Domtom

-
Estoy de acuerdo con Paco. El _désormais_ puede traducirse, a veces, simplemente por _ahora_.


----------



## Deprado

Domtom said:


> -
> Estoy de acuerdo con Paco. El _désormais_ puede traducirse, a veces, simplemente por _ahora_.



Perdon, pero desormais, yo lo traduciria por "en lo sucesivo" estaria mal?


----------



## Domtom

-
Sí, la idea es siempre esta que dices, pero como dice Paco, algunas veces puede escribirse con el simple _ahora _(+ futuro):



pacobabel said:


> parece demostrado que el influjo del hombre es decisivo sobre la evolución del cambio climático; *ahora* (= a partir de ahora, de ahora en adelante, desde ahora) los gobiernos no podrán *(futuro)* escudarse...


 
Apparemment, il est prouvé que la influencia de l'homme sur l'évolution du changement climatique est décissive; désormais, les gouvernements ne pourront pas s'abriter derrière...


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> -
> Estoy de acuerdo con Paco. El _désormais_ puede traducirse, a veces, simplemente por _ahora_.



Yo también coincido. Muchas veces, *de ahora en adelante* y todas sus variantes, si bien son más literales, lo único que consiguen es hacer más pesado el texto.


----------



## Domtom

-
Una prueba más de que los diccionarios no son la "Biblia". En efecto, el Grand Dictionnaire Larousse, por lo menos en la edición que tengo, la 2ª, de 1998, todo lo que dice es:

désormais _adv _en adelante, desde ahora, en lo sucesivo.

Los diccionarios, sobre todo los más reconocidos, son una ayuda muy estimable, pero a veces no estará de más combinar ésta con un cierto sentido común y hasta con la intuición.


----------



## Ali1984

Hola, quiero traducir estos palabras en el contexto siguiente:

A l'origine edifiées pour recevoir des combats de gladiateurs et d'animaux, les arènes servent désormais pour accueillir des manifestations essentiellement taurines ainsi que du théâtre et des spectacles de musique.

Aquí es mi traducción:

Al principio las arenas fueron edificadas para recibir combates de gladiador y de animales pero ahora sirven para manifestaciones esencialmente taurinas así  que teatro y espectáculos de música.  Gracias. Ali


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ali:

C'est parfait, oui: "désormais" est equivalent de "maintemant" dans cette phrase.

Deux détails à rectifier: 
- *alojar* : serait mieux que *recibir* (enfin, je pense)
- ainsi que: *así como*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gustave

ça n'est pas le sujet du fil, mais attention à la traduction de arènes. Si tu parles d'arènes antiques, ce qui semble être le cas, mieux vaut peut-être traduire par foro ou anfiteatro ? Ou alors Las Arenas (cf Barcelone).

Pour désormais, "hoy en día"?


----------



## pacobabel

Además de las traducciones propuestas por las moderadoras, yo cambiaría el singular gladiador por el plural gladiadores. Así recoges el texto francés y evitas un 
mejoras el sentido (los que luchaban eran muchos, no uno).
 
p.


----------



## lisseth pineda

Hola todos 
cual es la diferencia entre désormais / d'ores et déjà y d'ores et avant?

En que casos las puedo utilizar? 

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Paquita

Para 
"désormais", ver aquí
"d'ores et déjà" y "dorénavant "(cuidado con la ortografía..) ver aquí

Para mí, d'ores et déjà incluye pasado y presente, los otros dos presente y futuro


----------



## Keiria

Paquit& said:


> d'ores et déjà incluye pasado


 
Un ejemplo sería genial Paquita.


----------



## Juan Algeciras

Merçi, j'avais la même doute


----------



## Pinairun

Keiria said:


> Un ejemplo sería genial Paquita.


 
Tiré du Trésor informatisé  (no pongo el link porque caduca)

*D'ores en avant, d'ores et en avant. Dorénavant*. 
1. Je me déclare d'ores et en avant misogyne 
2. Monsieur l'abbé de Pradt (...) l'a prié [mon frère] à déjeuner avec l'état-major du duc de Raguse, dont il sera d'ores en avant, ce qui lui vaudra bien du lustre 

*D'ores et déjà.* *Dès à présent, dès maintenant.* 
1. Le gouvernement a pris d'ores et déjà toutes les mesures susceptibles de faire échouer ce mouvement.
2. Se contenter d'un succès diplomatique d'ores et déjà éclatant. 
3. La culture des tissus a d'ores et déjà conduit à d'importantes découvertes. 

Rem. La loc. adv. d'ores et déjà, prob. d'origine jur., est actuellement abondamment répandue dans la lang. du journalisme et de la radio. Cet abus est relevé par les grammairiens.

*D'ores et déjà.* La locution souligne (à l'aide de ores) l'actualité, déclarée précoce, du procès.
1. La culture des tissus a d'ores et déjà conduit à d'importantes découvertes. 
2. La très faible mesure dans laquelle, d'ores et déjà, le surréalisme nous échappe n'est, d'ailleurs, pas pour nous faire craindre qu'il serve à d'autres contre nous.

*Désormais*
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/désormais

Saludos


----------



## sasadogar

Bonjour,
tengo dudas  sobre la diferencia entre "désormais", "d'ores et déjà" y "dorénavant"; no parece que puedan utilizarse indistintamente o ¿ si?.Uno debe utilizarse con presente o futuros.Estoy hecha un lio.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## sasadogar

Perdón a cabo de leer el post anterior al mio de Pinairun y má s o menos me ha quedado claro; pero si alguien quiere y puede hacerme un resumen.Gracias


----------

